# Question about remote climate stuff



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

apologies if this is something already covered here in another thread but couldn’t find it if so...

Re: remotely heating car/battery or cooling cabin in warm weather remotely from the app...

in my i3 you just turned it on but needed to do so about 30-40min before you wanted to leave to ensure it would be ready.

With Tesla and the model 3, is there a way to just set a leave time or something? Ie if I always leave at 8am in the morning can I just set it the night before to start the process at 7?

Hope I didn’t make that more confusing than it needed to be lol


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a setting at this point to trigger it at a given time. Fortunately, I find it only takes 5-10 minutes to heat up even when the ambient temp is down in the teens.


----------



## mig (Jul 10, 2017)

My experience with the i3 is that you selected precondition in the app and anywhere from 5-20minutes later the car would actually receive the command. My guess is that the app sent and email to someone at BMW Germany and they would sift through emails turning owner's heaters on.

With the Model 3, I can turn the preconditioning on and within seconds the vehicle receives the command, and agreeing with @LucyferSam even on a very cold day (around here that is near 32degF) the car is nice and toasty.

So worry ye not fellow i3 lessee!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

As far as cabin cooling is concerned my car goes from 114F to 62F in 4-5 minutes!!


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Even though pre- heating/cooling works really well in the 3, being able to set a time would be a nice feature. Maybe a third party app could manage that. Maybe even alexa.


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

Griff said:


> Even though pre- heating/cooling works really well in the 3, being able to set a time would be a nice feature. Maybe a third party app could manage that. Maybe even alexa.


I would just want to get out of my car and set a timer.... start preheat at 6:45. Eazy peazy


----------



## viperd (Feb 17, 2017)

My understanding, is that the S and X do this when at work/home if you configured your home/work in the car. Maybe this will be ported to the 3, or maybe it’s a “premium” feature and will stay with S/X.


----------



## Spinball (Jun 20, 2017)

Oregonian said:


> I would just want to get out of my car and set a timer.... start preheat at 6:45. Eazy peazy


The i3 does exactly this. My i3 is programmed to precondition like this:
M-F precondition at 6:40 am and 3:30 pm

The key here isn't how long each kind of car takes to preheat-The key is this way *I don't have to remember or take any action at all. *The car does it all for me!

I wish Tesla would add this scheduling option...


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Spinball said:


> The i3 does exactly this. My i3 is programmed to precondition like this:
> M-F precondition at 6:40 am and 3:30 pm
> 
> The key here isn't how long each kind of car takes to preheat-The key is this way *I don't have to remember or take any action at all. *The car does it all for me!
> ...


Just to play devil's advocate (sorry) -- what happens when you're running late one day? The car unnecessarily pre-conditions? Conversely what if you're early? What if you take a day off or go on vacation and forget? Same questions later in the day?

I may be crazy (I think it's been proven before), but I have a Nest and I still manually set everything. I see the car as the same way. I actually like things on my terms rather than set it and forget it only to have complications come about. Anyway just curious what your thoughts are on that stuff or if I'm just well ... crazy


----------



## Spinball (Jun 20, 2017)

Ha, fair questions. I don’t trust the nest learning schedule either, but I do trust my automatic, but non-learning Bryant thermostat that I programmed the schedule myself.

I think this thermostat comparison is very apt. I think most would VASTLY prefer a programmable thermostat over a completely manual one, even if it means once in a while the house will heat/cool even though you aren’t there. Same applies to preconditioning, it’s just that most don’t know this is even possible in some EVs (yet).

After having a programmable car, going back to Ye Old Manual App/Fob seems as quaint as it would be to go back to a old rotary dial thermostat.

Now to be sure, I don’t consider it a deal breaker just something I wish Tesla would match. I believe the Leaf does this also.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Spinball said:


> Ha, fair questions. I don't trust the nest learning schedule either, but I do trust my automatic, but non-learning Bryant thermostat that I programmed the schedule myself.
> 
> I think this thermostat comparison is very apt. I think most would VASTLY prefer a programmable thermostat over a completely manual one, even if it means once in a while the house will heat/cool even though you aren't there. Same applies to preconditioning, it's just that most don't know this is even possible in some EVs (yet).
> 
> ...


Fair enough, you've confirmed I'm in the crazy minority


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Just to play devil's advocate (sorry) -- what happens when you're running late one day? The car unnecessarily pre-conditions?


I have my Leaf set to automatically pre-condition before leaving work. Yes, if I leave early, I miss out on a warm comfy car. If I leave late, there's usually some residual heat, but not as much as if I leave on-time. No big deal.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> I have my Leaf set to automatically pre-condition before leaving work. Yes, if I leave early, I miss out on a warm comfy car. If I leave late, there's usually some residual heat, but not as much as if I leave on-time. No big deal.


What if you don't leave at all? Say you're sick one day and you forget. Does the pre-conditioning give up after a while assuming something changed that day?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What if you don't leave at all? Say you're sick one day and you forget. Does the pre-conditioning give up after a while assuming something changed that day?


Oh yes, it automatically turns off after a few minutes. It doesn't stay on from then until the end of time.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Oh yes, it automatically turns off after a few minutes. It doesn't stay on from then until the end of time.


Ok that's not bad then -- I vote for this


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I vote for letting me turn the heated seat on from the app


----------

